# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Anybody got any good recipes for slow cooker venison or stewed or,curry venison.

## Mohawk660

Hi Lads and Ladesses,

I opened my big trap today and offered to cook at work Saturday night ,instead of cooking my usual Chicken or Pork Roast I would like to use some of the "crap venison "at the back of the freezer. So if you have some good venison recipes get in touch... Need to feed 4 hungry Fireman........

----------


## Dougie

Check out my curry I already put up on here  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## veitnamcam

Or my Sunday shanks.
Trick is to brown anything goin in slow cooker first ;-)

----------


## Mohawk660

> Check out my curry I already put up on here


Thanks Dougie I will have a look.

----------


## Mohawk660

> Or my Sunday shanks.
> Trick is to brown anything goin in slow cooker first ;-)


Thanks Veitnam, its not shanks it just all the off cuts etc. But Im sure it would still work.

----------


## veitnamcam

Yep its all the same really

----------


## Rushy

Mohawk apologies that I haven't gotten back to you but we will catch up over venison resupply, I am just too flat out like a lizard drinking at the moment so dont even know which way is up.

----------


## gadgetman

I don't have a recipe as such, but just throw stuff together. Start by dicing the stuff up, then brown if can be bothered, and throw into casserole dish. Biff in a good slosh of cheap red wine, blackcurrant juice, soy sauce, tomato sauce, your favourite herbs and spices and diced up bacon to introduce some fat and the smokieness. Add water to just cover the meat and let it marinate a few hours, turning occasionally. If the meat is really tough peel a kiwi fruit, squash it up and throw it in (about 1/4 kiwi to 2kg meat) and it will be incredibly tender. If you want add in whatever veges you like, carrot, celery, onion, ... ; my girls are fussy so I'm normally only allowed carrot. I usually cook really slowly for 8-16 hours using some air-core pots, heat for 10-20 minutes and turn off the power and it just keeps cooking for the next 6-8 hours. When you want to eat, heat and thicken.

I use this for anything, beef, venison, rabbit, hare, Canada goose, black swan, ..... Lucky to still have the pattern left on the plates at the end of the meal. The kiwi fruit does an incredible job of tenderising. If you don't want it in the dish just cut the fruit and rub the cut surface over the meat, you may need to take the odd slice to freshen the surface.

----------


## Mohawk660

> I don't have a recipe as such, but just throw stuff together. Start by dicing the stuff up, then brown if can be bothered, and throw into casserole dish. Biff in a good slosh of cheap red wine, blackcurrant juice, soy sauce, tomato sauce, your favourite herbs and spices and diced up bacon to introduce some fat and the smokieness. Add water to just cover the meat and let it marinate a few hours, turning occasionally. If the meat is really tough peel a kiwi fruit, squash it up and throw it in (about 1/4 kiwi to 2kg meat) and it will be incredibly tender. If you want add in whatever veges you like, carrot, celery, onion, ... ; my girls are fussy so I'm normally only allowed carrot. I usually cook really slowly for 8-16 hours using some air-core pots, heat for 10-20 minutes and turn off the power and it just keeps cooking for the next 6-8 hours. When you want to eat, heat and thicken.
> 
> I use this for anything, beef, venison, rabbit, hare, Canada goose, black swan, ..... Lucky to still have the pattern left on the plates at the end of the meal. The kiwi fruit does an incredible job of tenderising. If you don't want it in the dish just cut the fruit and rub the cut surface over the meat, you may need to take the odd slice to freshen the surface.



Thanks Gadgetman ,my kind of recipe (ie just chuck everything in !!!) . Great idea about the kiwi fruit. I dont have a air -core pot but I assume putting it in a slow cooker for 6-8 hrs should do the same thing...

When you say thicken , just add some corn flour at the end if its a bit runny ?

----------


## Mohawk660

> Mohawk apologies that I haven't gotten back to you but we will catch up over venison resupply, I am just too flat out like a lizard drinking at the moment so dont even know which way is up.


Sweet as Rushy . Its called life mate we are alll busy. Im sure you will catch up when you get a chance. Take care buddy.

----------


## gadgetman

Yes a crock-pot type slow cooker works just as well and make sure you mix the cornflour in cold water first. Another alternative is arrowroot/tapioca flour which will thicken it up but remain clear, thickens at about 65C from memory. Wish I could find some more air-core stuff. It was an 'as seen on TV' product and seemed pretty gimicky, but I bought some with 2/3rd discount when they closed the local shop. Basically a big stainless steel flask that you heat like an ordinary pot, set the casserole up and take the whole lot away and still good and hot to eat hours later.

----------


## Dougie

[QUOTE=gadgetman;45563]Yes a crock-pot type slow cooker works just as well and make sure you mix the cornflour in *cold water first.* QUOTE]

This is super important. I use just normal flour, chuck a couple tablespoons in a small glass and mix briskly with water. Otherwise you'll be eating lumps of flour in your dish you worked so hard on!

----------


## Chris

In my opinion the only way to slow cook venison is in a camp oven .

----------


## Mohawk660

[QUOTE=Dougie;45570]


> Yes a crock-pot type slow cooker works just as well and make sure you mix the cornflour in *cold water first.* QUOTE]
> 
> This is super important. I use just normal flour, chuck a couple tablespoons in a small glass and mix briskly with water. Otherwise you'll be eating lumps of flour in your dish you *worked so hard on*!


Ha ha ,thanks Dougie for the heads up.   Working hard ? Me ... Never!

----------


## Dougie

I've experienced the lack of this important step before...

Also, where are the pics of the hot firemen????!  :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------


## Rushy

> I've experienced the lack of this important step before...
> 
> Also, where are the pics of the hot firemen????!


Watch out Mohawk.  I wouldn't answer that if I were you.  Dougie was threatening to move to Argentina a few days ago.

----------


## Dougie

Seriously this cop better put a ring on it soon, I'm running amuck!  :Wink:

----------


## Rushy

> put a ring on


Isn't there a song called that?

----------


## Dougie

Yes Gramps, that was the reference..... rolls eyes

----------


## gadgetman

I'd better not mention that I had been going out with my fist girlfriend for ages before the question. A whole six weeks then hitched nine months after that.

Think someone might be limping if I mentioned something like that.

----------


## Rushy

> Yes Gramps, that was the reference..... rolls eyes


Thought I had heard the grand kids singing it.  Fucking annoying repetitious thing it is

----------


## veitnamcam

Sorry guys and gals but it is entirely possible to instantly thicken cornflour and boiling water without lumps. in fact it is the only way i have ever done it.

You need a cocktail shaker with the mixery thing under the lid. pour boiling water in it. dump the required amount of cornflour on it put the lid on quick but leave the little pourer just cracked(important or it will pop the lid off when you shake it and heat the air inside :Wink:  )
It all has to be done quick and id recommend leaving the door open so you can do it outside just in case but literately 3 shakes and you have a perfect smooth non lumpy thick stuff you can add to your stew until thick as you like.
Or you can just put most of it in at the start 12-18=24-38 hours later there aint going to be any lumps.
I have never met a stew or casserole that wasn't better the next day :Wink:

----------


## EeeBees

> You need a cocktail shaker with the mixery thing under the lid. pour boiling water in it. dump the required amount of cornflour on it put the lid on quick but leave the little pourer just cracked(important or it will pop the lid off when you shake it and heat the air inside )


.....the mixery thing....this absolutely cracked me up...fantastic....

----------


## Dougie

I've got a protein shaker similar to this "mixery thing" you speak of.

----------


## Rushy

Hey you two.  Mixery thing is an entirely appropriate technical term for a bloke to use.  Leave the man alone.

----------


## EeeBees

:Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:    but what is even better though, Rushie, is that we know what he means... :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## veitnamcam

Its like the technical term for the broaching head on the mill is " the up and downy thing" (Im a fitter welder not a latherer :Yaeh Am Not Durnk: )

----------


## Rushy

You always do when we use thingamyjig terms

----------


## veitnamcam

If entirely stuffed on what it is actually called il use "the thingimebob that does the job" or "the whojamaflick that does the trick"

----------


## Rushy

Don't forget to use dooflunky every now and then

----------


## gadgetman

> Its like the technical term for the broaching head on the mill is " the up and downy thing" (Im a fitter welder not a latherer)


I was offered an apprenticeship as a fitter, turner, welder many moons ago coz I knew how to work all the doodads in the workshop. Even managed to teach some of the guys that had been there 14 - 17 years and didn't know how to work them. Still a big chunck of me wishes I'd taken it up.

----------


## veitnamcam

> I was offered an apprenticeship as a fitter, turner, welder many moons ago coz I knew how to work all the doodads in the workshop. Even managed to teach some of the guys that had been there 14 - 17 years and didn't know how to work them. Still a big chunck of me wishes I'd taken it up.


I can do most things but fitter welders and fitter turners(essentially the same thing) like to poke shit at each other :Grin:

----------


## gadgetman

> I can do most things but fitter welders and fitter turners(essentially the same thing) like to poke shit at each other


Not to mention 'mechanics'. I had that explained very early in the job. Still like the way the new foreman put me in charge of the guys that had been there 14 and 17 years when I'd only been in the workshop for two weeks myself, with little more than high school metalwork and a few nights at tech using hand tools. Really did enjoy that line of work.

----------


## Mohawk660

Thanks for the recipes guys and gals, dinner went down a treat... For very fill lads now. Well must dash back to work.....

Ps. Dougie if you want to see some fireman buy the firemans calander you cheap skate!

----------


## Dougie

Which one did ya use??

----------


## Mohawk660

> Which one did ya use??



Sort of just went with the basic idea that everone had and threw it all in the slow cooker and hey presto 8 hrs later 4 very fill and satisfied fireman. Lets hope we have a quiet night I cant see any of us moving fast now !!!!

I chucked in the slow cooker.

1.5 kgs ish of shite venison
1 kiwi fruit
Soya Sauce
3 Carrots 
2 onions
Heaps of Garlic
Oregeno
Mixed herbs
1 small glass of wine ( Only because we are at work) (3/4s of a Glass)
1 Can of Tomatoes
Little bit of Tomato Paste.

Heres were I f*#ed up !!! It was a wee bit runny for my liking so did the old little bit of flour trick (2 table spoons) and impatient me didn't wait.... And put in another 2 tablespoons of flour.... It tasted all right but in hindsight probably didnt need the extra flour..

Oh well you live and learn..

The boys all clean up there plates.... I have seen crap meals been throwen in the bin before after a coulpe of mouth fills ....So all in all a good result.

Thanks for everyone for there feed back / recipes

----------


## gadgetman

Don't worry about the alcohol as it all cooks off. The main reasons it's there is to tenderise and flavour. Good result ish, you've now made me feel hungry.

----------


## veitnamcam

The great thing about slow cooker meals is you just look threw the fridge/freezer and all the cupboards and think "that would be alright" and just throw it in  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Awesome gear and great for making those winter soups in

----------


## Dundee

hAVE YOU EVER HEAERD OF "a round tuit" one day I will :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:

----------

